# Article: Removing Stuck & Frozen screws, bolts, fasteners



## KingSized HD (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m having a tough time removing a DX fender screw and found this recent (05/18) article. Very comprehensive guide moving from most conservative to most aggressive methods. 
Hope it helps!
https://toolreview.blog/2018/05/20/tips-and-tools-for-removing-stuck-frozen-and-broken-fasteners/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 8, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


>




That is a cool tool! At $400 a throw maybe we need a CABE tool rental app...get that baby flying around the country on short term rental.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 8, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> That is a cool tool! At $400 a throw maybe we need a CABE tool rental app...get that baby flying around the country on short term rental.



Great idea!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 8, 2018)

NOT QUITE SURE WHY HEATING THE BOLT?
I WOULD THINK THAT THE BOLT IT SELF WOULD EXPAND
AND MAKE IT TIGHTER!  
BUT MAYBE THESE BOLTS HAD SOME OIL ON THEM
SINCE THIS IS AN ENGINE?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 8, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NOT QUITE SURE WHY HEATING THE BOLT?
> I WOULD THINK THAT THE BOLT IT SELF WOULD EXPAND
> AND MAKE IT TIGHTER!
> BUT MAYBE THESE BOLTS HAD SOME OIL ON THEM
> SINCE THIS IS AN ENGINE?



It breaks the bond of the rust...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 8, 2018)

THANKS!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## whizzerbug (Jul 9, 2018)

an old time engine builder told me to give the bolt a good rap with a ballpeen hammer ,worked for me removing frozen exhaust bolts, a little heat and some PB blaster prier would help also


----------



## morton (Jul 10, 2018)

Can't wait for the Harbor Freight edition! 

They will probably list in in three different locations in the send out advertisments for three different prices. Or maybe in SAE or Metric sizes.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 10, 2018)

You can make your own.
Buy just the heating element and build handle from a broken drill.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 11, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You can make your own.
> Buy just the heating element and build handle from a broken drill.




Great idea! $37 for below soldering gun and $6 for replacement tips so you can bend it just right. 
https://www.amazon.com/Weller-9400P...&qid=1531365808&sr=8-7&keywords=soldering+gun


----------

